# RV Light Conversion from US to UK Spec for MOT



## 121594 (Mar 22, 2009)

*
Could you help I have purchased a 1993 Holiday Rambler Vacation 6 with an MOT which has expired now when I asked our local VOSA testing station to MOT it they said that the front and rear light were illegal does any one know how to convert them I have a fair knowledge of Auto Electrics but this has got me confused*


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I assume they mean that the rear fog is on the wrong side, should be on the right hand side, not left, sometimes it's to do with reflectors not being at the right height, same with lights generally, also probably headlights dipping to the right instead of left.

Without more info not an easy one to answer, if you can tell more you might get some help from one of the RV guys.

Did they not tell you why it failed in more detail, if not go back and ask them.

Kev.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi blades as standard RV's have the brake lights and indicators wired together, if it hasn't been converted properly that might be one reason why they failed it.

Olley


----------



## 121594 (Mar 22, 2009)

*RV LIghts not to UK standard*

Kev

What VOSA have said is that the rear indicators need to be Amber and work independent of the rear brake lights when I investigated there are only three wires (White/Brown/Green) White seems to be Earth, Brown works indicators and brake lights, Green works rear tail lights they do not seem to have an independant wire for indicators and brake lights other wise it would br simple to break out the indicators and get them to work on another amber light?

That's why I have posted on this forum for someone who has alraedy had the same issue and may have solved it?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I knew I'd forgotten something obvious, I had a yank pickup years ago with the same problem, but I didn't sort it, so sorry I can't help on that one.

From what you say though, you just seem to be short of a couple of separate indicator lights and a another earth to run them with, or is it not that simple

Kev




who has alraedy had the same issue and may have solved it?


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

The system you have is typical US practise & IMHO very confusing! It was (briefly) legal here in about 1963, but banned because it was confusing & dangerous. Our current front & rear amber only was then mandated.
What the yanks do is make the stop lamp (red) flash on the appropriate side by wiring the turn signals & the stop lamps through a special relay.
The easiest way to fix your problem is to fit a pair of amber lamps & use the existing wires to feed them. You will then have working amber turn signals, but also amber stop lamps!
To fix the stop lamps, you will have to bring a new wire from the stop lamp switch to your existing (red) stop lamps & disconnect the existing wire from the stop lamp switch to the special relay.
Following all this, your rear end should now be legal.
BTW, how did the vehicle obtain it's previous MOT?


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

bladesrallyteam said:


> *
> Could you help I have purchased a 1993 Holiday Rambler Vacation 6 with an MOT which has expired now when I asked our local VOSA testing station to MOT it they said that the front and rear light were illegal does any one know how to convert them I have a fair knowledge of Auto Electrics but this has got me confused*


*

Pretty simple job which I also did on my Winnebago. Basically you will find a switch that is operated by the foot brake. Look along the foot brake up into the bulkhead, but don't just take the first one you see as there will also be the switch for braking the circuit to the cruise control. The correct switch is obviously the one that puts the brake lights on. To confirm it is the right one, just pull a lead off, put the brakes on and have someone check the lights don't come on anymore. Leave this disconnected then take a new lead from this point to the back of the RV. This will become your new brake light +ve feed. Use the existing cable at the rear which is now only operating the indicators.

Not a complicated job.

However you will also need to replace your indicator/brake light or put an extra set of brake lights in. I took my light set off completely and installed led light sets into the bumper.

You can make out the new lights in the bumper and the fittings still installed for the light bracket above which have since been removed, filled and re sprayed:










Finally you will need an additional feed to a separate switch for a fog light. Again not complicated and you can buy a light set with switch. You will of course need more cable than comes with the switch!

Hope that helps.

Regards

Chris*


----------



## 121594 (Mar 22, 2009)

*MOT Achieved with correct lights*

[align=justify]* Thanks to all for the assistance I followed the instructions and pulled a seven core cable front to back and then broke into the brake light switch curcuit and fitted new LED Indicators + Brake n tail lights Passed first time
Thanks again for the advise*


----------

